# Neue Rassen-Klassen-Kombis



## Altharis (28. August 2009)

Moin allerseits,

ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr von den neuen Rassen-Klassen Kombinationen haltet.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das einfach ganz große Sch**** ist!
Was haben z.B. Zwerge mit der Natur zu tun? ( Zwergen Schamane)
Zwerge scheren sich einen Mist um die Natur, sie legen einzig und allein auf Reichtum und Archäologie wert, Wildhammer Clan jetzt mal außen vor.

Andererseits sind einige Kombis ganz sinnvoll, z.B. Mensch Hunter, oder Nachtelf Mage, also Loretechnisch her gesehen.
Was ich wiederum ziemlich bescheuert find, ist, dass Thrall die Führung der Orks an Garrosh Hellscream abgibt und sich mit Hilfe von Malfurion Stormrage zum Wächter von Tirisfal aufschwingen will.
Ooookay, fassen wir mal zusammen: Ein Ork Schamane will zum Anführer des mächtigsten Magierbunds werden der, nebenbei bemerkt, seit fast 300 Jahren nicht mehr existiert, und der erste Druide, welcher 
a) ein Nachtelf ist und sich b) seint mehreren Tausend Jahren im Smaragdgrünen Traum aufhält, soll ihm helfen? Wohl eher nicht...
Und bevor wieder jemand flamed: Die Kirin Tor sind im Moment zwar der mächtigste Magierbund, aber die Tirisfalen waren weitaus mächtiger, vorallem deren letzten beiden Wächter.


----------



## Clunck (28. August 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr von den neuen Rassen-Klassen Kombinationen haltet.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das einfach ganz große Sch**** ist!
> ...



erstmal SUFU

und dann ist dein Beispiel schon völliger mist.
Zwergen Schamanen gibts schon in wc3, oder mit was werfen die Zwerge auf den Greifen ? Genau mit Blitzen. Das ist der Wildhammerklan und da passen Schamanen wesentlich besser zu als bei den Blauen Kühen.


----------



## Altharis (28. August 2009)

a) Ich hab SuFu benutzt
b) Die WildHAMMER Zwerge werfen mit ihren SturmHÄMMERN

Edit: Und Draenei Schamanen / Blutelf Paladine sond sowieso Müll...


----------



## deah1 (28. August 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> erstmal SUFU
> 
> und dann ist dein Beispiel schon völliger mist.
> Zwergen Schamanen gibts schon in wc3, oder mit was werfen die Zwerge auf den Greifen ? Genau mit Blitzen. Das ist der Wildhammerklan und da passen Schamanen wesentlich besser zu als bei den Blauen Kühen.



werfen die nicht mit hämmern?^^

edit: zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (28. August 2009)

zwergen-schamis sind lore-technisch gar nicht unlogisch...
der wildhammer-clan hatte zwergen-schamis... !


----------



## deah1 (28. August 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> zwergen-schamis sind lore-technisch gar nicht unlogisch...
> der wildhammer-clan hatte zwergen-schamis... !


Beweise !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy-Shield (28. August 2009)

also Zwerg Schamis sind vom Wildhammerclan, die gehen ja gut mit ihren Greifen um, und so unpassend ist es nicht man muss halt auch sagen das alle schurken ja eigentlich auch Kriminalisten sind und trotzdem wandeln welche durch sw also man muss auch mal die andere seite der völker betrachten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

gott..junge aaarrrhhh das tut doch weh was du schreibst

erstmal zwerg schamanen sind logisch schonmal was vom wildhammerklan gehört? der lebt im hinterland und hat schamanen also nix mit unlogisch
hochelf palas gabs schon vorm angriff der geisel und die blutelf palas bezogen ihre kräfte aus dem gefangenen naaru unter silbermond und jetzt durch den sonnenbrunnen 

draenei schamanen sind auch logisch da die orcs es inen beinbrachten bevor sie zu hirnlosen kampf maschinen wurden 

also STFU wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2009)

> Könntet ihr euch mit Zwergen Schamanen oder ähnlichen, loretechnisch schwachsinnigen, Kombis anfreunden?



U fail...srsly...

Tauren Paladine = Grösster Schwachsinn...Rest hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Altharis (28. August 2009)

Wann hatte der Wildhammer Clan denn bitte Schamanen?
Ich kenn von denen nur die Greifenreiter, die sind ihre Vorhängeschilder.
Von Schamanen in den Reihen der Zwerge hab ich noch nie was gehört...

Edit: Ok, Tauren Paladine sind das genau andere Extrem: Naturversessen. Aber auch unmöglich.


----------



## Holy-Shield (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott..junge aaarrrhhh das tut doch weh was du schreibst
> 
> erstmal zwerg schamanen sind logisch schonmal was vom wildhammerklan gehört? der lebt im hinterland und hat schamanen also nix mit unlogisch
> hochelf palas gabs schon vorm angriff der geisel und die blutelf palas bezogen ihre kräfte aus dem gefangenen naaru unter silbermond und jetzt durch den sonnenbrunnen
> ...



/sign


----------



## deah1 (28. August 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> U fail...srsly...
> 
> Tauren Paladine = Grösster Schwachsinn...Rest hält sich in Grenzen.



/sign


----------



## Greg09 (28. August 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> U fail...srsly...
> 
> Tauren Paladine = Grösster Schwachsinn...Rest hält sich in Grenzen.




Tauren Pala:  http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...dcolleagues.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (28. August 2009)

Ok, Blutelfen haben sich des Heilige Licht geklaut, stimmt
An die ehemalige Freundschaft zwischen Orks und Draenein hab ich nciht gedacht, sorry (Trotzdem Mist dass Horde Palas und Ally Schamanen bekommen hat)
Und zum Wildhammer Clan: Wo steht im Hinterland oder sonstwo ein einziger Zwerg der mit Blitzen um sich schmeißt? Vom Sturmhammer mal abgesehn


----------



## zagget (28. August 2009)

Hm ich weiß nit mit zwergen schamis und tauren palas kann ich mich überhaupt nichjt anfreunden ... untoten pala und nachtelfen schami fänd ich irgendwie schon bissel logischer... aber das ist meine meinung blizzard findet schon ne erklärung für diese neuen kombis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff ich


----------



## Greg09 (28. August 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Und zum Wildhammer Clan: Wo steht im Hinterland oder sonstwo ein einziger Zwerg der mit Blitzen um sich schmeißt? Vom Sturmhammer mal abgesehn




http://www.wowwiki.com/Wildhammer_clan  schau mal auf die char-klassen


----------



## Dantus (28. August 2009)

So, ich finde Taurenpalas garnicht dumm.
Es passt sogar sehr gut.
Gutartige Lebewesen erhalten es und Tauren sind doch sehr freundliche Wesen.
Also warum nicht?


----------



## Altharis (28. August 2009)

Ok, mag vllt sein, dass der Wildhammer Clan über schamanistisches Wissen verfügt, doch wo setzendie Zwerge es ein?


----------



## kalonie129 (28. August 2009)

its a game was regt ihr euch immer so auf es werden keine vorteile kommen nur andere pixel mit anderer grafik


----------



## MadRedCap (28. August 2009)

kalonie129 schrieb:


> nur andere pixel mit anderer grafik



Wenns nach deiner Aussage geht, dann ist jedes Spiel gleich. Warum sollten wir dann je was anderes Spielen?

Denk mal über solche Aussagen nach.


----------



## Achanjiati (28. August 2009)

Das Thrall als Wächter eingesetzt werden soll, ist unter der aktuellen Lage gar nicht so weit hergeholt.
Grundthema von Cataclysm sind die durch Deathwings Aktionen hervorgerufenen elementaren Verwerfungen. Die Elemente sind in Aufruhr. Ragnaros selbst führt den Krieg gegen den Weltenbaum.
In einer solchen Situation ist jemand, der mit den Elementaren lebt, in diesem Falle ein Schamane, nicht verkehrt.

Die Order of Tirisfall auf die sonst immer verwiesen wird existiert nicht mehr. Ein Neuanfang, welcher sich um die Aufgabe, den Schutz von Azeroth, wieder kümmert, unanghängig der Herkunft des Wächters, ist mehr als Wahrscheinlich. Dieses wurde auch bei der Neugründung getan, denn man sah ein das eine reine "Magiertruppe" gegen die beginnenden Aktionen von Malygos nicht das richtige wären. http://www.wowwiki.com/New_Council_of_Tirisfal


----------



## ersoichso (28. August 2009)

da wird jede woche keal und konsorten umgeklatscht und nun meckert ihr rum,dass das was blizz macht "lore technisch" schwachsinn sein soll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Ok, mag vllt sein, dass der Wildhammer Clan über schamanistisches Wissen verfügt, doch wo setzendie Zwerge es ein?



wie einsetzen? sie haben schamanen und das reicht um zu erklären warum es zwerg schamanen geben soll

und zu den tauren paladinen doch es ergibt sinn beschäftigt euch mal mit der neueren tauren geschichte dann wird auch ein licht aufgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (28. August 2009)

Ich habe WoW rein aus Spaß angefangen.Habe Stufe 60 erreicht und Raids gemacht.Das hat Spaß gemacht.Leider war ich nicht so WoW Verrückt,um irgendwelche Geschichten (!) über ein Computerspiel,dass Spaß machen muss zu lesen.Dann kamen 2 Erweiterungen. Raids,Arena,BGs,questen....die Questreihen waren interessant,ich habe jede Quest durchgelesen.Ich hatte auch verstanden,was die Drachenaspekte sind,wer Alte Götter und Titanen sind. Aber ich finde WoW immer noch Spiel,dass nicht Geschichte sondern Spaß machen soll,denn wer Geschichte will,spielt lieber DHDRO,da es schon bewiesen wurde,da diese Thema dort besser ist.Also ich habe nichts gegen heilige Kühe und Zwergen mit 2 Geisterwölfen,genauso wie nichts gegen Menschen,die längst ihre Pets haben sollten und Elfen,die Klassentausch machen sollten (warri gegen mage)


----------



## lord just (28. August 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Ok, mag vllt sein, dass der Wildhammer Clan über schamanistisches Wissen verfügt, doch wo setzendie Zwerge es ein?




also loretechnisch werden alle neuen klassen/rassen kombinationen erklärt.

der wildhammer clan hat halt schamanen. dies ist in den rpg büchern zu wow festgehalten und schamanistisches wissen wird z.b. bei den schon erwähnten sturmhämmern eingesetzt. schamanismus heißt nicht, dass man mit blitzen um sich wirft, sondern, dass man die macht der elemente nutzt wie z.b. hämmer mit blitzen auf zu laden oder ähnliches, wie es z.b. auch die verstärker schamanen machen.

viele der anderen kombinationen brauchen auch keine erklärung, wie z.b. menschen jäger oder untoten jäger.

taurenpaladine werden auch erklärt sowie auch trolldruiden.

die tauren sind mit den trollen und den aquir die ältesten rassen in azeroth und waren sogar schon vor den titanen auf azeroth und nachdem die trolle zu nachtelfen mutiert sind durch den brunnen der ewigkeit haben die nachtelfen den tauren viel beigebracht und so haben die tauren wie die nachtelfen ersteinmal nur an das druidentum geglaubt.

kann man vielleicht mit dem christentum vergleichen oder den katholiken und den protestanten.

damals waren alle christen katholiken und irgendwann hat einer sich mal über alles gedanken gemacht und für sich entschieden, dass es vielleicht doch anders sein könnte, wie man immer gedacht hat.

was ist so abwägig an der idee, dass es einige tauren gibt, die durch den krieg gegen den lichkönig gemerkt haben, dass das druidentum und der schamanismus nicht das einzige auf der welt ist und das die paladine die gegen den lichkönig kämpfen die selben guten absichten haben wie die druiden oder die schamanen.

deiner logik nach dürften die tauren nichtmal schamanen haben, da sie den schamanismus von den orks haben. und deiner logik nach ist es auch unmöglich, dass z.b. jemand aus einem vom christentum dominierten land (wie z.b. deutschland) einen anderen glauben annehmen kann als das christentum (aber es gibt sehr wohl deutsche, die anderen religionen angehören).


----------



## ischnit-todeskrallen (28. August 2009)

Hiho@ all

ich freue mich über tauren palas   kann endlich nen pala zocken ohne das es ein blutelf sein muss!!!!!

wie blizzard das geschichtlich einbaut is mir schnuppe hauptsache sie machen es!!

ich denke einfach das sie sagen da blutelfen sich mit dem arkanen licht und blabla auskennen und sich vielleicht tauren dafür interisieren, liesen sich einige wenige zum paladin ausbilden!!!

für mich auf jeden fall wesentlich realistischer als ein untoter pala  da ein pala in erster linie darauf ausgelegt ist untote zurück zu treiben geschichtlich betrachtet!!!wieso sollte das ein untoter lernen wollen???

mfg ischnit


----------



## ersoichso (28. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> und nachdem die trolle zu nachtelfen mutiert sind durch den brunnen der ewigkeit haben die nachtelfen den tauren viel beigebracht und so haben die tauren wie die nachtelfen ersteinmal nur an das druidentum geglaubt.



quelle bitte oder dein rezept fuer  das zeug das du nimmst x:


----------



## kalonie129 (28. August 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Wenns nach deiner Aussage geht, dann ist jedes Spiel gleich. Warum sollten wir dann je was anderes Spielen?
> 
> Denk mal über solche Aussagen nach.



Habe ich und mir ist es egal ob sie als nexte Klasse Jedi und Sith einführen obwohl es garnicht passt mir geht es nur um den Spass ob jetz Kühe Heilig sind ist mir egal .


----------



## Shantalya (28. August 2009)

Alle neuen Klassen-Rassen-Kombinationen entsprechen der Lore, daher ist alles so richtig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

ischnit-todeskrallen schrieb:


> Hiho@ all
> 
> ich freue mich über tauren palas   kann endlich nen pala zocken ohne das es ein blutelf sein muss!!!!!
> 
> ...



naja paladine wurden in world of warcraft zur zeit der ersten orc invasion auf azeroth erschaffen es waren einfach nur priester denen man eine kleine kampfausbildung,rüstung und ne waffe gegeben hat damit man an der front die verletzten "heilen" kann und noch mehr soldaten hat..das das licht untote vernichtet war halt ein glücklicher zufall für die paladine


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (28. August 2009)

Ich sehe das wie Allysekos... auch wenn es merkwürdig anmutet das Blizzard scheinbar nur ``gewisse`` Kombinationen erlaubt um ``angeblich`` mehr Kunden zu locken oder whatever... wenn kümmerts (also wikrlich)? Es ist und bleibt in erster Linie ein Spiel.


----------



## MadRedCap (28. August 2009)

kalonie129 schrieb:


> Habe ich und mir ist es egal ob sie als nexte Klasse Jedi und Sith einführen obwohl es garnicht passt mir geht es nur um den Spass ob jetz Kühe Heilig sind ist mir egal .



Dann spiel weiter Pong. Alles andere ist doch das selbe, nur mit anderen Pixeln und anderer Grafik, nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie Allysekos... auch wenn es merkwürdig anmutet das Blizzard scheinbar nur ``gewisse`` Kombinationen erlaubt um ``angeblich`` mehr Kunden zu locken oder whatever... wenn kümmerts (also wikrlich)? Es ist und bleibt in erster Linie ein Spiel.



jap es ist ein spiel ein sehr gutes spiel mit einer noch besseren geschichte aber blizzard hat in letzter zeit ziemlich viel mit der geschichte herum experimentiert und das stört viele alte wow spieler die noch wc 1-3 gespielt und die bücher zu warcraft gelesen haben und deshalb regen sich wohl auch so viele auf bei z.b tauren paladinen weil es im ersten augenblick unlogiosch erscheint


----------



## Cybereule (28. August 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> U fail...srsly...
> 
> Tauren Paladine = Grösster Schwachsinn...Rest hält sich in Grenzen.



Ne leider du fail, der wurd so oft etrklärt,lässte deine Unwissenheit wo anders aus?


----------



## Tontaube (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja paladine wurden in world of warcraft zur zeit der ersten orc invasion auf azeroth erschaffen es waren einfach nur priester denen man eine kleine kampfausbildung,rüstung und ne waffe gegeben hat damit man an der front die verletzten "heilen" kann und noch mehr soldaten hat..das das licht untote vernichtet war halt ein glücklicher zufall für die paladine




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. 

Paladine wurden vom Erzbischof Alonsus Faol aus den Reihen der Priester, Krieger und Ritter rekrutiert.

Turalyon war Priester, während Uther und Saidan Dathroban Ritter waren.
Tirion Fordring kam aus den Reihen der Krieger.

Diejenigen unter den Paladinen die vorher wenig mit der Priesterschaft zu tun hatten, waren allerdings seit ihrer Jugend meist sehr gläubig. Siehe Uther.

_(Quelle: Der Strom der Dunkelheit)_

Was ich mir aber besser als Paladin hätte vorstellen können wären Trolle.
Siehe Zabra Hexx im _Aschenbringer_, der im scharlachroten Kloster Zuflucht gesucht hatte und dort durch das lesen der Bücher zum Licht gefunden hat.


Grüße.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> Paladine wurden vom Erzbischof Alonsus Faol aus den Reihen der Priester, Krieger und Ritter rekrutiert.
> 
> ...



weißt du dann auch wieso dieser alonsus faol die paladine erschaffen hat? würd mich ja ma interessieren


----------



## Tontaube (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weißt du dann auch wieso dieser alonsus faol die paladine erschaffen hat? würd mich ja ma interessieren



Erschaffen hat er gar nichts. Er ist ja nicht Gul'dan der nichts besseres zu tun hat als Oger am Altar der Stürme zu "verbessern".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er hat, als die Invasion der Orks bekannt wurde, mit Khadgar und Lothar gesprochen das er für den bevorstehenden Krieg vielleicht eine Idee für neue Truppen haben könnte.

_Zitat: "Ihr werdet Offiziere für Eure Armee brauchen" .. "Ich denke, es ist das Beste, wenn einige nicht aus den Königreichen kommen, sondern von der Kirche abgestellt werden. Ich habe da schon eine Idee. Ein neuer Orden könnte sich als nützlich für die Allianz erweisen, Ich brauche ein paar Tage, um die Details auszuarbeiten und die geeigneten Kandidaten dafür auszuwählen"_

Ein paar Tage später trafen sie sich wieder und er hatte Turalyon, Uther, Saidan und Tirion dabei und der Orden der "Ritter der silbernen Hand" war geboren.

Grüße.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also im Endeffekt ist es nur eine Sache des Glaubens ob jemand fähig ist zu einem Paladin zu werden.
Also egal ob Taure, Troll oder von mir aus auch Nachtelf. Wo ein Glaube ist, ist auch ein Weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

ok erschaffen war was blöd ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke für die info =)


----------



## Tontaube (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok erschaffen war was blöd ausgedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Immer wieder gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (28. August 2009)

Ich glaub ich werd dann wenn das Addon draussen ist einen schami zwerg oder einen Gnom Priester anfangen


----------



## Artemos (28. August 2009)

ischnit-todeskrallen schrieb:


> wie blizzard das geschichtlich einbaut is mir schnuppe hauptsache sie machen es!!



das witzige daran ist DIE GESCHICHTE ist schon lääängst im anrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du die q machst die bei den Portalen in Dalaran startet, kommst nach Donnerfels und kannst dort 2 Tauren bei einer Interessanten Diskussion zuhöhrn.

Da höhrt man, das sie die Mondgöttin eig. nur ``anbeten´´ weil die Nachtelfen es ebenfalls machen (für das Druidentum vorallem)
Aber wenn man den Mond anbetet.... wieso nicht auch die Sonne????   * Pling* 
Sonne= Licht... Tauren- Priests und Palas sind geboren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Arte


----------



## phamo (28. August 2009)

Mir sind neuen Kombis total egal..ich mein so gibts wieder "hoff" mehr Healer und Tanks... zwar ist nen Tauren Pala leicht "merkwürdig"..aber man gewöhnt sich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Braamséry (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott..junge aaarrrhhh das tut doch weh was du schreibst
> 
> erstmal zwerg schamanen sind logisch schonmal was vom wildhammerklan gehört? der lebt im hinterland und hat schamanen also nix mit unlogisch
> hochelf palas gabs schon vorm angriff der geisel und die blutelf palas bezogen ihre kräfte aus dem gefangenen naaru unter silbermond und jetzt durch den sonnenbrunnen
> ...



Nur schade drum, dass die Wildhammerzwerge absolut NIX mit den IF-Zwergen der Allianz zu tun haben. Die verbindet eher ne feindschaft, alsdass die sich gegenseitig unterrichten würden.


----------



## BioHolic (28. August 2009)

Prinzipiell finde ich es ein wenig "seltsam" wie sich die Geschichte von Warcraft gewandelt hat (Höhepunkt war bei wc 3). Tauren Paladine und Zwergenmagier... naja ich muss es ja nicht spielen. Leider finde ich, dass das "Rollenspiel", was ursprünglich mal in WoW Classic besaß und die Spieler sogar Spaß daran hatten, nicht meh wirklich vorhanden ist. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass Blizzard zumindest bei Diablo 3 sein rollenspiel niveau behält bzw mal wieder auffrischt...

PS: Kann mir wer die Entstehung der Zwergenmagier erklären? Ich kanns einfach nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur schade drum, dass die Wildhammerzwerge absolut NIX mit den IF-Zwergen der Allianz zu tun haben. Die verbindet eher ne feindschaft, alsdass die sich gegenseitig unterrichten würden.



ehhmm nein? die haben ein friedliches feundschaftliches verhältnis.. das mag im krieg der 3 hämmer mal anders gewesen sein aber zurzeit sind sie freunde


----------



## Vin (28. August 2009)

JackFrost schrieb:


> PS: Kann mir wer die Entstehung der Zwergenmagier erklären? Ich kanns einfach nicht nachvollziehen...



In der Beta war es bis kurz vor Schluss noch möglich Zwerg Magier zu spielen und es gibt auch bekannte Magier unter den Zwergen, z.B.: Thaurissan (http://www.wowwiki.com/Sorcerer-thane_Thaurissan). Wenn du gegen Dunkeleisen Zwerge kämpfst, wirst du auch auf welche treffen die Feuerbälle casten.


----------



## ach was solls. (28. August 2009)

Käse zum Whine?
Not macht erfinderisch¿
Isch kandidiere?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Altharis (4. September 2009)

> die tauren sind mit den trollen und den aquir die ältesten rassen in azeroth und waren sogar schon vor den titanen auf azeroth


Öhm, nein? Die Tauren können gar nicht vor den Titanen da gewesen sein, weil die Titanen Azeroth erschaffen haben :/
Also erstmal überprüfen obs stimmt, bevor man mit irgendwelchem Pseudo-Halbwissen anzugeben versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gehirnpups (4. September 2009)

tauren schurken find ich sehr unsinnig, von wegen verstohlenheit schleichen verstecken.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Erschaffen hat er gar nichts. Er ist ja nicht Gul'dan der nichts besseres zu tun hat als Oger am Altar der Stürme zu "verbessern".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dein Ansatz erklärt wenigstens, wieso BLizzard die Kombi eingeführt hat, aber sie erklärt nicht den Fehler in der Syntax ;-)

Schamanen sind von je her, egal ob in WoW oder im RL, der Natur und deren Geister, Manifestationen und ähnlichem so sehr verbunden, das sie sich nicht an ein einziges dieser "Wesen" binden !
Daher ist die Sache mit dem Glauben keine logische Erklärung, denn ansonsten wären nicht viele Amerikaner (und ich meine die richtigen, so genannten Indianer), nicht nach den Zwängen, denen sie währennd der Kolonialisierung ausgesetzt gewesen sind, in Massen wieder zu ihrem alten Glauben zurück gekehrt !

Natürlich haben viele auch den neuen, aufgezwungenen Glauben behalten, aber die, die sich wirklich noch als "Indianer" bezeichnen, die lehnen diese Art von Religion ab.

Da die Tauren nun in WoW quasi deren Rolle übernommen haben, man schaue sich nur das gesamte Design und die Strukturen an, ist diese neue Kombi wirklich die, die am wenigsten Sinn macht und die Erklärung, die Blizzard durch den Dialog der beiden NPCs liefert, die ist doch relativ schwach und fußt auf Dingen, die mit dem Hintergrund der Paladine nicht viel zu tun hat.

Im Prinzip müsste man nämlich bei den Schamanen "nur" die fehlende Komponenten einführen, da sie Blitze, Feuer und Luft schon effektiv beherrschen, wobei Feuer immer für Licht steht bzw. dessen Kraft und Wasser für die KRaft des Mondes (Gezeiten)

Da der Anteil des "Wassers" bei den Schamanen im Moment quasi vernachlässigt wurde und eher als unterstützend, denn als aktiv benutzt wird, fehlt diese Komponente und genau darauf spielt dieser NPC-Dialog auch an.

Ein Paladin ist nun einmal, wie auch aus den Quellen, die hier genannt wurden, hervorgeht, ein Wesen das als Kern den Glauben hat, den Glauben daran, dass das Licht die einzig wahre Macht darstellt.

Dies passt aber nich zum Tauren.

Ansonsten ist mir persönlich recht egal was an Kombinationen kommt, denn zurechtlegen kann man sich Erklärungen für alle Klassen, selbst für Untote Paladine, obwohl das noch sinnfreier wäre als Tauren-Palas.

Tote "glauben" nicht und an das "heilige Licht" schon zweimal nicht, die wollen eigentlich nur alles "Lebende" auslöchen oder an sich selbst anpassen.

Viele der neue Kombinationen beziehen sich ganz einfach auf Teile und Aspkete des Spiels, die biser nicht aktiv waren, oder auf Zeiten hinweisen, die vor Wow-Classic spielen und nur weil manche Völker auf der Erde erst spät "entdeckt" wurden sind die doch nicht auch "unlogisch", oder wie jetzt ?

Es ist niemand gewzungen die neuen Kombinationen auszuwählen und wem diese nicht gefallen, na der hat ja mit PvP genug Gelegenheiten um sich auf diese Kombis zu fixieren und seine Abneigung auszuleben.


Ach ja, gehört hier nicht ganz her, aber hat jemand irgendwo nen Link zu Infos darüber, welche speziellen Fähigkeiten Worgen und Goblins haben werden ?
Sonst hat ja auch jedes Volk irgendeine Spezialität, sei es mit Waffen oder bei bestimmten Berufen.


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Gehirnpups schrieb:


> tauren schurken find ich sehr unsinnig, von wegen verstohlenheit schleichen verstecken.


Warum? Manche Sachen sind so offensichtlich, dass man sie doch glatt übersieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Voll die geile Vorstellung auf dem Schlachtfeld:
Man steht mit seinem Charakter irgendwo und auf einmal hört man diesen Sound vom Verstohlen..
man denkt sich 'n Untoten/Gnom.. und dann kommt 'son Koloss mit 2 Mininaturdolchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (4. September 2009)

loretechnisch sind sowohl Zwergen Shamis, Tauren Palas/Priester oda auch Untote Hunter unlogisch.

Kla Tauren sehen dann net nur Scheiße aus, sondern passen in die story so net rein.

Und die zwergen Schamanen auch NICHT; WEIL die Zwerge mit irgendwelchen (Kp welche zwerge, ob wildhammer oda so es nu waren) ma shamis hatten, aba die zwergenstämme, verbindet, mehr krieg statt freundschaft. Außerdem, was haben denn die IF Zwerge mit den Schamanischen Künsten zu tun? 
Rrrrrrischtig, NIX!

Es wird immer gesagt dass es net so unlogisch ist, aba was habn bitte Zwerge die in einer normalen (alles andere als Naturverbundenen) stadt leben mit natur zu tun, und wo bitte wolln die mutter erde anhimmeln? Unter dem von denen gebauten Kleinkram wohl eher net.

Taure Pala find ich auch dumm und ich Spiel vorrangig Taure. Das passt einfach net nen Tauren in Quietsch Bunten klamotten zu sehen. Dazu mussten sie netterweise auch die Priester zu den tauren holen, weil Palas nix anderes sind als Priester mit zusätzlicher Kriegerausbildung oda umgekehrt.

Und dass ein Untoter vom eigenen Hund gefressen wird, brauch ich denk ich ma net weiter zu erläutern.


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Braamséry, das genialste hast du vergessen:

Der Gnom Priester! Das Hauptargumment war ja: "Keine heilkünste, nur Technikfreaks" und nun?
Genau, ein Heiler bei den Gnomen, einer der einen heiligen Glauben besitzt.

Ich möchte gerne dazu was Lore-Technisches hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> loretechnisch sind sowohl Zwergen Shamis, Tauren Palas/Priester oda auch Untote Hunter unlogisch.
> 
> Kla Tauren sehen dann net nur Scheiße aus, sondern passen in die story so net rein.
> 
> ...




Ey Keule, wie naturverbunden kann eine Stadt sein, als das sie komplett IN die Natur hineingebaut wurde, in dem Fall in einen "Felsen" ????
Auch die Lava in IF ist ein Teil der Natur ......... der Volksbonus, der sich auf die Frostresistzenz bezieht, der zeigt auch schon wieder naturverbundenheit, denn nur wenn man die Natur kennt, kann man sich gegen sie schützen usw. usf !

Mutter Erde ist zudem gleichzeitig auch Mutter Stein, ergo wieder Natur, denn wenn etwas lange genug liegt, dann wird es irgendwann zu Stein, naja, nicht alles, aber vieles.

Nich Zwerge und Gnome in einen Topp werfen, schmeckt eh nicht, die Brühe !


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Ui, ein selbst ernannter loreexprete, die mag ich am meisten, direkt nach den selbsernannten profianwälten...


----------



## Þunraz (4. September 2009)

Taurenpaladine sind in der Hinsicht unlogisch, dass sie den geringsten Intelligenzwert aller Klassen besitzen. 
Paladin ist aber ne Manaklasse. Da sie aber ein spirituelles Volk sind und dazu eher friedlich, passt dies doch ganz gut.

Zwergschamanen gehen auch in Ordnung. Sie stammen von den Irdenen ab und die Wildhämmer haben auch Schamanen.
Nötig sind sie aber nicht.

Gruß,vom Donnergott.


----------



## Popopirat (4. September 2009)

Ich liebe untote... und Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (4. September 2009)

Troll Druiden und Troll Schamanen sind OK, aber Gnomen und Tauren Paladin geht eindeutig zu weit!


----------



## Ademos14 (4. September 2009)

Es ist absolut Jacke ob es Tauranpalas oder ähnliches geben darf... WoW ist das Werk von Blizz und deswegen können sie Klassen wählen, wie sie lustig sind.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> erstmal SUFU
> 
> und dann ist dein Beispiel schon völliger mist.
> Zwergen Schamanen gibts schon in wc3, oder mit was werfen die Zwerge auf den Greifen ? Genau mit Blitzen. Das ist der Wildhammerklan und da passen Schamanen wesentlich besser zu als bei den Blauen Kühen.


Als zu den Kühen? Also wenn jemand wirklich was mit der Schamanen-Kunst am Hut hat, dann ja wohl die Kühe. ^^


----------



## DejaVu84 (4. September 2009)

Tach

Meine Meinung:

*Zwerg Schami*: für mich total unlogisch. Schamane=Wilder Hexer eines "Urvolkes" (eingebohrene etc) Ein Zwerg war bisher immer in einer "zivilisierten" Umgebung. Wenn man dann noch die allgemeinen Ansichten (aus allen Fantasysagen) hinzuzieht, haben Zwerge überhaupt nichts mit magie am Hut. Eher hassen sie diese und vertrauen lieber auf eine gute Rüstung und ihrer Axt. Für mich total kommerzialisiert, weil Blizzard damit hofft noch mehr Leute ans Game zu bekommen.

*Tauren Pala*: Genauso ein Blödsinn. Ein Paladin ist ein Heiliger Krieger. Was haben Tauren mit Heilig oder Gottheiten zu tun? Abgesehen von ihren eigenen Gottheiten. Ein Taure ist naturverbunden. Ergo bezieht er aus dieser seine Macht.

*Untoter Hunter*: Noch so ein Ding. Ein Untoter, der ein lebendiges gezähmtes Tier als Verbündeten hat. Sry, aber ich finde das es ein Widerspruch in sich selbst ist.

*Orc Magier*: Ich haben Hunger. Hihi Menschi, kaputt machen. Und sowas sollte Magier werden, der komplizierte Zauberformeln aufsagen kann? Ich mag Orcs, aber das klingt unlogisch. Orcs sind für mich wilde Wesen die sich am liebsten prügeln und sich mit Matsch bewerfen (grob gesagt)^^

*Fazit*
Wenn Blizzard meint irgendwelche Klassenveränderungen vorzunehmen damit das Game attraktiver für neue Spieler wird, hätten es auch 2-3 Verschiebungen der Klassen getan. Da die noch logisch nachvollziehbar wären.

P.S. Ich gehe jetzt nicht auf die komplette Geschichte von warcraft ein, sondern beziehe auch noch die allgemeinen Beschreibungen aus gängingen Spielen/Büchern/Sagen etc.

Mfg


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

DejaVu84 schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> 
> *Zwerg Schami*: für mich total unlogisch. Schamane=Wilder Hexer eines "Urvolkes" (eingebohrene etc) Ein Zwerg war bisher immer in einer "zivilisierten" Umgebung. Wenn man dann noch die allgemeinen Ansichten (aus allen Fantasysagen) hinzuzieht, haben Zwerge überhaupt nichts mit magie am Hut. Eher hassen sie diese und vertrauen lieber auf eine gute Rüstung und ihrer Axt. Für mich total kommerzialisiert, weil Blizzard damit hofft noch mehr Leute ans Game zu bekommen.




Es gibt bereits Zwergenschamanen... ich sag nur Wildhammer Klan, die haben bzw hatten schamis


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Gut, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Zwergen Schamanen...Lol was haben die für Fähigkeiten? Totem des grimmigen Säufers? Totem der bärtigen Zwergin? Totem des schlechten Mets? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tauren Palas? okay... der braucht keinen Hammer zum Tanken, der wälzt sich einfach in den Gegnern und schon sind sie halb tot^^

Taurenprieser versteh ich gut. Die beten ja die Erdenmutter an

Menschen Jäger.... Naja, meine Halbschwester ist im Bogenschützenverein, warum nicht.

Orkmagier. Naja, ist noch erträglich.

Nachtelfen Magier....NEEEEEE,ODER? Wetten, dass es in null Komma nix abertausende von Illîdáns, Xâvìus und Co geben wird? Och neeeee! Außerdem: Die Blutelfen wurden verbannt, weil sie sich ned mit dem Verbot abfinden konnten. Jetzt werden welche ausgebildet? Ich kann mir denken, dass das ziemlich sauer sind... Also in die Story passt des ned. Kann auch dran liegen, dass ich auch Nachtelfen spiele. Oder daran,dass ich Illidan gleich nach ZAM vergöttere.

Zwergen Magier. Ist in Ordnung, die haben ja auch Ragi beschworen, warum nicht auch mit Feuer schmeißen?

Blutelf Krieger. Ist ja gut, die leute haben ja lange genug gejammert, dass sie  Kireger bekommen haben. Ist auch noch okay.

Untoter Jäger..  Man könnte jetzt , was der Mensch kann, kann die Leiche auch...Aber da müssen sie aufpassen, dass es denen beim Bogenschießen nicht die Fingerglieder abfatzt.

Gnomen Priester.... Was genau beten die bitte an??? Das große Zahnrad? Den großen Schraubenzieher???

Troll Druide... Na super! Tun die jetzt in den Buffpausen die Schulterstücke aufrauchen??
Nee, im Ernst, warum Trolle? Tauren und Nachtelfen hats Cenarius beigebracht. Wer den Trollen??

ich bin eigentlich dagegen, aber d kann man nix machen.


----------



## DejaVu84 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Zwergenschamanen... ich sag nur Wildhammer Klan, die haben bzw hatten schamis



Ich habe unten beigeschrieben das ich die Zwerge als Gesamtheit ansehe und nicht nur aus der warcraft Geschichte.

Wenn du dir mal einige Bücher oder Seiten im Internet durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass es keinen Zwerg gibt der überhaupt magisch angehaut ist (so überspitzt braucht es in WoW nicht zu sein).
Und wenn es jetzt in der Warcraft Geschichte einen klan von 1000 gibt die Schamanen haben, ist der großteil dennoch kein Schamane.

Ich finde es total unverständlich warum das eingeführt werden soll und das ist meine Meinung. Diese kann also für mich nicht falsch sein weil sie meine Ansicht vertritt ^^


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

DejaVu84 schrieb:


> Ich habe unten beigeschrieben das ich die Zwerge als Gesamtheit ansehe und nicht nur aus der warcraft Geschichte.
> 
> Wenn du dir mal einige Bücher oder Seiten im Internet durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass es keinen Zwerg gibt der überhaupt magisch angehaut ist (so überspitzt braucht es in WoW nicht zu sein).
> Und wenn es jetzt in der Warcraft Geschichte einen klan von 1000 gibt die Schamanen haben, ist der großteil dennoch kein Schamane.




Da hast du dich aber selbst geowned, wir reden von Schamanismus, nicht von Magie...


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

```
Menschen Jäger.... Naja, meine Halbschwester ist im Bogenschützenverein, warum nicht.
```

Ähm... Menschen-Jäger, macht irgendwie sinn da es in jedem anderen Fantasy auch Menschen Jäger gibt.




> Orkmagier. Naja, ist noch erträglich.



Zu den ganzen Leuten die sagen "Orcs sind zu doof für Magie und haben nix damit zu tun"

Wer ein bisschen Ahnung hat weiss das es damals bei den Menschen genauso war. Bestimmt gibt es ein paar Schlaue Orcs wie zB Thrall.


> Nachtelfen Magier....NEEEEEE,ODER? Wetten, dass es in null Komma nix abertausende von Illîdáns, Xâvìus und Co geben wird? Och neeeee! Außerdem: Die Blutelfen wurden verbannt, weil sie sich ned mit dem Verbot abfinden konnten. Jetzt werden welche ausgebildet? Ich kann mir denken, dass das ziemlich sauer sind... Also in die Story passt des ned. Kann auch dran liegen, dass ich auch Nachtelfen spiele. Oder daran,dass ich Illidan gleich nach ZAM vergöttere.



Ich hoffe aber dir ist klar dass Illi ein Dämonenjäger und kein Mage ist...



> Zwergen Magier. Ist in Ordnung, die haben ja auch Ragi beschworen, warum nicht auch mit Feuer schmeißen?


 Das war der Böse Klan, ausserdem haben Beschwörungen weniger mit Magie zu tun als du glaubst.




> Blutelf Krieger. Ist ja gut, die leute haben ja lange genug gejammert, dass sie  Kireger bekommen haben. Ist auch noch okay.



Eigentlich ja nicht, so Magiegeil wie die sind.



> Untoter Jäger..  Man könnte jetzt , was der Mensch kann, kann die Leiche auch...Aber da müssen sie aufpassen, dass es denen beim Bogenschießen nicht die Fingerglieder abfatzt.



Das find ich auch sehr abstrakt, könnte mir allerdings vorstellen dass alle Tiere die Untote Jäger zähmen automatisch zu Seuchentieren werden zB Seuchenhund. Oder Seuchengiraffe.





> Troll Druide... Na super! Tun die jetzt in den Buffpausen die Schulterstücke aufrauchen??
> Nee, im Ernst, warum Trolle? Tauren und Nachtelfen hats Cenarius beigebracht. Wer den Trollen??



Jo, Trolle und Druiden passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

1. Illidan war ein Mage und wirkt immer noch arkane Magie. Steht in der Wow-wiki.

2. Meine betonung liegtnnocht auf beschwören, sonmdern auf Raggi. der olle FEUERmops!

3. Mach auf... Mir fällt der Name grad nicht ein nen Elfenpala und geh nach OG. da wirst du, vor allem wenn du RP macht, blöde angepflaumt dass du zu feige wärst nen Kriger zu spielen.

4.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

> 1. Illidan war ein Mage und wirkt immer noch arkane Magie. Steht in der Wow-wiki.



Enigen wir uns auf unentschieden, da er Mage war und Jäger ist.



> 2. Meine betonung liegtnnocht auf beschwören, sonmdern auf Raggi. der olle FEUERmops!


Jaja, trozdem keine gute erklärung



> 3. Mach auf... Mir fällt der Name grad nicht ein nen Elfenpala und geh nach OG. da wirst du, vor allem wenn du RP macht, blöde angepflaumt dass du zu feige wärst nen Kriger zu spielen.



Naja, wäre WoW anders umgesetzt hättest du recht, aber da Mana eine Ressource ist sind Krieger weniger Vertreten.


----------



## BlackSun84 (4. September 2009)

Alle neuen Kombinationen machen loretechnisch Sinn. Man muss nur daran denken, dass die meisten Kombinationen schon heute in den Völkern nicht so häufig auftreten. Gibt heute schon genauso wenig Menschen-Hexer, wie es Nachtelfen-Magier geben wird. Unterm Strich kann man alles loretechnisch erklären und hey, schlimmer als doch wieder gute Cyberblingblingaliens mit Jediritterflair kann es nicht mehr werden.

- Nachtelf-Magier:
Schüler der Shendra'lar, die als neue Verbündete der Nachtelfen gelten. Dürften größtenteils verhasst sein, aber es gibt sie heute schon.

- Tauren-"Paladine"
Sind Sonnenritter und haben nichts mit dem Heiligen Licht gemein. 

- Troll-Druiden:
Durch jahrelangen Kontakt mit den Tauren völlig ok und möglich

- Menschen-Jäger:
Sowieso ok

- Gnom-Priester:
dito

- Untoter-Jäger:
Sehe ich auch kein Problem, müssten nur die Pets angepasst werden

- Zwergen-Schamanen:
Sind auch schon lange dabei, siehe Wildhammer.

- Zwergen-Magier:
Sehe ich auch kein Problem.

- Blutelf-Krieger:
Auch kein Problem, auch wenn jeder Blutelf etwas Magie benutzt beim Kämpfen.

- Orc-Magier:
Ist auch kein großer Schritt vom Hexenmeister zum Magier bzw. der halbe Weg zum Hexer.

Das Problem dürfte eher sein, dass Blizzard a) wieder mal nichts abändert, d.h. auch ein Tauren-Sonnenritter wird dieselben Fähigkeiten wie sein Menschenkollege haben und b) es wird sicherlich nur in den bekannten Startgebieten einfach ein weiterer Klassenlehrer hingestellt, sodass die Besonderheit mancher Kombination nicht zutage tritt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gut, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Genau solche Denkfehler führen immer wieder zu Auseinandersetzungen, dabei ist es doch eigentlich wirklich nicht schwer.

Priester = Religion mit festern Regeln und Göttern bzw. Götzen

Schamanen = naturverbunden, dezentral, real spirituell, nicht aufgesetzt wie bei Priestern


ähnlich, aber eben doch in den wichtgen Punkten anders und warum das mit den Palas eigentlich auch nicht passt, naja, hab ich erklärt, aber manche lesen eben nur den letzten Beitrag und sülzen dann mit.

Allerdings sind Gnomen-Priester gernauso absurd, kannste auch gleich ne Borg-Kirche bauen


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Könnte mich schon mit abfinden,allerdings müssen wir das auch,wenn wir nicht aufhören.
Naja,ist schon etwas Komisch die "Holy Cows" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja...Müssen wir uns mit abfinden.


----------



## Tôbitt (4. September 2009)

DejaVu84 schrieb:


> *Untoter Hunter*: Noch so ein Ding. Ein Untoter, der ein lebendiges gezähmtes Tier als Verbündeten hat. Sry, aber ich finde das es ein Widerspruch in sich selbst ist.




Untote Hunter sin noch so unlogisch is halt ein mensch hunter der gestorben is und dann wiederbelebt wurde, auserdem "verbünden" sich jäger nicht wirklich mit dem tier... sie zwingen es dazu dem jäger zu folgen und zu helfen...


----------



## Dabow (4. September 2009)

Ich find die neuen Klassenkombis ein wenig lächerlich und kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso mans nach 5 Jahren ändert ! Danke Herr Blizzard


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich find die neuen Klassenkombis ein wenig lächerlich und kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso mans nach 5 Jahren ändert ! *Danke Herr Blizzard*


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2252196041
Epic ^^


Nunja, vielleicht wollen sie einfach weitere Möglichkeiten der Klassen erweitern. 
Mag zwar sein, dass die Story dabei überhaupt nicht stimmt,
allerdings gibt es nun lustige Möglichkeiten.
Zum Beispiel könnte man nun eine Gnom Gilde realisieren und alle Zwerge kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laWln00b (4. September 2009)

zagget schrieb:


> Hm ich weiß nit mit zwergen schamis und tauren palas kann ich mich überhaupt nichjt anfreunden ... untoten pala und nachtelfen schami fänd ich irgendwie schon bissel logischer... aber das ist meine meinung blizzard findet schon ne erklärung für diese neuen kombis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich lach mich kaputt....Untoten Pala findest du logischer??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linoria (4. September 2009)

Die ganze Umfrage ist fail. 

Jede einzelne neue Klassenkombi ist loretechnisch vollkommen akzeptabel und erklärbar und einige gibt es bzw. gab es schon (Zwerg Schamanen in der Wildhammerfeste, Blutelf Krieger in WC3).

Und ja, auch Tauren Paladine und Troll Druiden sind erklärbar. Wie? Das steht hier schon oft genug.

Das einzig komische ist der Nachtelf Magier, aber die waren ja eigentlich nie wirklich weg, sondern lebten im Untergrund und in Zeiten der (zukünftigen) Not, in denen die Nachtelfen an ihren Ländereien extrem einbüssen mussten, zieht man halt Kompromisse und akzeptiert die früher Gehassten.


----------



## Xiut (5. September 2009)

Also ich finde Tauren Paladin irgendwie cool^^. War im ersten WoW Trailer nicht auch ein Taure zusehen der aussah wie ein Priester, doer irre ich mich da? Wenn nicht auch egal, wenn sie Druiden sein können (also auch heiler) und auch Krieger (Tank und Plattenrüsstung), wieso können die dann kein Heilender Krieger sein? Und Gnom Paladin fänd ich auch hammer =)





PS: Guck hier mal vorbei. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122500


----------



## Wambo666 (5. September 2009)

Mit Taurenpaladinen werd ich mich wohl nicht anfreunden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Naja, vllt liegts auch daran, dass ich mich mit Paladinen nicht anfreunden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne spaß^^
ich mag Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (5. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Untoter Jäger..  Man könnte jetzt , was der Mensch kann, kann die Leiche auch...Aber da müssen sie aufpassen, dass es denen beim Bogenschießen nicht die Fingerglieder abfatzt.



Der Mensch kann den Pala, sollen Untote zu Streitern für das Licht werden und sich selbst dann mit Exorzismus zum Friedhof befördern?


----------



## Nimbe (5. September 2009)

Tauren paladine sind loretechnisch in Ordnung die sind ja auch bei der Argentumdämmerung (vor allem merkt man das bei der kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts wiele kühe und die sind nicht am weiden^^) 

das einzige Problem, was ich dabei sehen werde, ist, dass noch mehr paladine auf Hordeseite rumrennen.


und trollDruide wird wirklich lustig da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## Shadria (5. September 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Was haben z.B. Zwerge mit der Natur zu tun? ( Zwergen Schamane)
> Zwerge scheren sich einen Mist um die Natur, sie legen einzig und allein auf Reichtum und Archäologie wert...


....wie kommst du denn auf den Trichter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> They are a story-loving culture;* the shaman and priests of the Wildhammer dwarves* entertain the people on cold nights with tales of past battles, instructions on gryphon handling, and myths of nature and the Earth Mother





> *Wildhammer dwarves have close ties to nature. Many are shamans, and some are druids*. A few Wildhammers revere the Holy Light, but the faith demands too much organization and philosophy for the comfort of most. Some Wildhammer dwarves in Kalimdor have also been studying with the night elves to learn more about Elune, the moon goddess.


Quelle

Also loretechnisch passt Schamane zum Zwergen sehr gut möchte ich mal behaupten... hier geht es zwar speziell um den Wildhammer-Clan.. aber das waren ja bekanntlich auch Zwerge. Im Lauf der Jahrhunderte hat sich auch viel geändert... so passt das auch das der eine oder andere Zwerg der nicht direkt vom Wildhammer-Clan abstammt sich für Schamanismus interessiert würd ich mal sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. September 2009)

@TE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (5. September 2009)

Menschen Hunter ... Untoten Hunter ... das ist alles ok. Doch was haben Zwerge mit Magie zutun? Nein danke. Damit werde ich mich wohl nie anfreunden können. Genauso wie Taurenpaladin? Was haben Tauren mit heiliger Magie zu tun? Aber man wird sich dran gewöhnen (müssen).

mfg


----------



## Annovella (5. September 2009)

Schwer, aber ja.


----------



## ammi (5. September 2009)

Warum regt ihr euch denn alle so auf?

Blizz macht nunmal eh was se wollen und das mit den Rasse-Klasse-Kombies ist ja nun das geringste, zudem was "Geschichts-technisch" bei WoW nicht mehr korrekt ist.
Oder meint ihr man kann mit 25 einfachen Leuten einfach mal so Deathwing legen weil er was schönes droppt (Geschichtlich gesehn)??
Ich glaube kaum, und deswegen zocke ich WoW weils Spass macht, sonst könnt ich mich jede Sekunde über sowas aufregen. (Da reicht mir schon die Lokalisierung^^)


----------



## Mofeist (5. September 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> U fail...srsly...
> 
> Tauren Paladine = Grösster Schwachsinn...Rest hält sich in Grenzen.




/sign und gnomenpriester...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Taurenpaladine. In Indien sind Kühe ja heilig. Vllt. wollen sie damit die Inder zum spielen bewegen. Bei den anderen Kombis fällt mir sowas immoment net ein^^.


----------



## Holoas (5. September 2009)

Naja ich finde es wird einfach ungewohnt sein einen Zwerg Schami oder ein Tauren Pala zu sehen aber naja da wird man sich mit der Zeit drann gewöhen..!Von daher ist es doch dasselbe als wenn man einen Draenei Schami oder ein Blutelf Pala rummrennen sieht ^^ nur ein anderer Körper :O


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. September 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd dann wenn das Addon draussen ist einen schami zwerg oder einen Gnom Priester anfangen



ich glaub die neuen rassenkombos wird es schon vorher geben u zwar wenn der rassenwechsel kommt mein tip schon im November


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott..junge aaarrrhhh das tut doch weh was du schreibst
> 
> erstmal zwerg schamanen sind logisch schonmal was vom wildhammerklan gehört? der lebt im hinterland und hat schamanen also nix mit unlogisch
> hochelf palas gabs schon vorm angriff der geisel und die blutelf palas bezogen ihre kräfte aus dem gefangenen naaru unter silbermond und jetzt durch den sonnenbrunnen
> ...






Valnar93 schrieb:


> U fail...srsly...


/sign


Tauren Paladine = Grösster Schwachsinn...Rest hält sich in Grenzen.

Als paldine ja, als krieger der sonnengoettin akzeptabel.

Die neuen Hunter passen 100%
Nachtelfen als Mages koennen super als Hochelfen (Die noch allis sind) gespielt werden (Ok hautfarbe passt nichjt, aber besser als alle anderen alternativen.)


Soladra schrieb:


> Gut, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Zwergen Schamanen...Lol was haben die für Fähigkeiten? Totem des grimmigen Säufers? Totem der bärtigen Zwergin? Totem des schlechten Mets?
> 
> ...



Und @ Titanen haben Azeroth erschaffen: Stimmt NICHT 
Sie sind gekommen, altes zerstoert neue regeln aufgestelt weitergegangen (so in etwa)


----------



## Wayne der 4. (5. September 2009)

Komisch, dass sich alle immer am Zwergshami stören?

Ich finde die Kombination Zwergmagier ist eine Beleidigung. In jeder anderen Lore die ich kenne heißt es immer: Zwerge stehen der Magie und vor allem Magiern misstrauisch gegenüber.

Jeder Zwerg hat eine grunlegende Abneigung gegenüber Magie.

Von der Klassenwahl Magier für Zwerge hör ich seit Cata zum 1. mal und muss sagen mir kommt es hoch, wenn ich daran denke das Blizz auf etliche Jahre RPG-Regeln für Zwerge scheißt...

Wenn Zwergmagier erwähnt werden sind es immer Böse/Ausgestoßene und selbst dann gibt es sowas nur sehr sehr selten.

Aber ich vergaß die Begründung für alles bei Blizz ist ja mittlerweile: Hey das wird great & awesome und richtig viel fun...


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

erm, und?
Du willst ja auch "Warcraft-Orcs" und nicht "Hdr-Orcs"
genauso bei zwergen


----------



## Tandial (5. September 2009)

an alle :
"ühühühühü mimimimi tauren paladine und zwergen schamanen wtf suxx omfg lolblizzard kein lore ühühühü"-Poster

geht mal aufs wow wiki und informiert euch bevor ihr Flamed, kommt ziehmlich peinlich wenn man von nix ne ahnung hat und dann meinen muss rumzukacken.

gibt genug leute die schon inhalte aus wowwiki kopiert und als erklärung hier gepostet haben also... lesen denken dann schreiben und feddich is die laube.


----------



## SELÇUK (5. September 2009)

am lächerlichsten ist und bleibt der nachtelf magier:

"wir fanden die idee von nachtelfen die sich mit der arkanmagie auseinandersetzen cool"

omfg


----------



## Senseless6666 (5. September 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> erstmal SUFU
> 
> und dann ist dein Beispiel schon völliger mist.
> Zwergen Schamanen gibts schon in wc3, oder mit was werfen die Zwerge auf den Greifen ? Genau mit Blitzen. Das ist der Wildhammerklan und da passen Schamanen wesentlich besser zu als bei den Blauen Kühen.


Hämmer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sturmhämmer


----------



## ach was solls. (5. September 2009)

omfg mord und totschlag für den der dafür verantwortlich ist!
*senf dazugeb*

geht doch nach hause wenn euch das nicht passt - und wenn ihr schon zu hause seid dann verzieht euch unter die brücke und fangt mit Aion an. betet darum das nicht weit von der Brücke ein Laden mit W-Lan existiert damit ihr mit den ganzen anderen Brückenkindern leben könnt. 

we apologize for any trouble
Doitsche Bahn.


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2009)

Ich frage mich eigentlich warum sich alle über die neuen Rassen-Klassen-kombi aufregen. 

Findet euch damit ab oder kriecht in eine dunkle Gasse und zockt AION mit Obdachlosen 

(Wie bin ich darauf gekommen?)


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. September 2009)

lord schrieb:


> ... und nachdem die trolle zu nachtelfen mutiert sind ....


ich dachte,das wäre nur ein gerücht,wenn das stimmt,dann gibt es ja 5 verschiedende troll rassen:

Der Troll:muss ich da was schreiben?

Nachtelfen:stammen von trollen ab

Blutelfen.stammen von nachtelfen ab

Naga:wurden aus den nachtelfen erschaffen,die mit azhara(bin mir mit der schreibweise nicht sicher)bei der explosion von dem brunnen der ewigkeit etrunken sind

Satyren: nachtelfmagier von dem hof von azhara,die zur brennenden legion übergegangen sind

ps:wollten ich nur mal schreiben

zum thema:zwergen schamanen sind doch ok,warum regen sich da manche so auf?was viel schlimmer ist,sind tauren paladine


----------



## XxVesraxX (6. September 2009)

also n811 mages? oha aber n811 wl wären etwas logischer da illidan einst ein nachtelf war und laut der lore eine art wl/mage war xD i-wie sowas hab ich noch im hinterkopf




tauren palas? neeeeiiiieneennnnnn das geht ned und darf nicht sein omg /faceroll wtf nöööö spamm*


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. September 2009)

XxVesraxX schrieb:


> also n811 mages? oha aber n811 wl wären etwas logischer da illidan einst ein nachtelf war und laut der lore eine art wl/mage war xD i-wie sowas hab ich noch im hinterkopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nachtelf Warlock logischer? Sorry, wtf!
Du kannst nicht Illidan mit den restlichen Nachtelfen vergleichen.. würde mich schon interessieren ob sich die Naturlover mit Schattenkünsten auskennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. September 2009)

Manche Combos find ich auf jeden Fall gut.. aber es gibt auch welche, die echt nicht sein müssen.. -.-


----------



## Er4yzer (7. September 2009)

deah1 schrieb:


> /sign




/sign


----------



## Elidias (7. September 2009)

@ Ersteller: 
-Nachtelfen Magier sollen sinnvoll sein????? Was hast du denn geraucht? HAt nicht Malfurion Stormrage den einsatz arkaner Magie bei den Elfen verboten?  Deshalb wurden die Hochelfen ja verbannt... 

-Neue Rassen-Klassen kombis als solches finde ich schon sinnvoll (nur dein Bespiel hinkt ziemlich) 
-Zwerge stehen, soweit ich weiß, doch recht neutral der Natur gegenüber. Wären es Gnome, wäre der Einwand berechtigt gewesen. Bei Zwergen ist die Schmanen-Klasse im Prinzip egal... Nachtelfen-Schamanen wären sinnvoller gewesen, zugegeben.


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. September 2009)

Elidias schrieb:


> @ Ersteller:
> -Nachtelfen Magier sollen sinnvoll sein????? Was hast du denn geraucht? HAt nicht Malfurion Stormrage den einsatz arkaner Magie bei den Elfen verboten?  Deshalb wurden die Hochelfen ja verbannt...
> 
> -Neue Rassen-Klassen kombis als solches finde ich schon sinnvoll (nur dein Bespiel hinkt ziemlich)
> -Zwerge stehen, soweit ich weiß, doch recht neutral der Natur gegenüber. Wären es Gnome, wäre der Einwand berechtigt gewesen. Bei Zwergen ist die Schmanen-Klasse im Prinzip egal... Nachtelfen-Schamanen wären sinnvoller gewesen, zugegeben.



man muss berücksichtigen,das sich zwerge nich gerade toll der erde gegenüber verhalten(erst graben se nach gold,jetzt auch noch nach archälogischen fundstücke)
aber es gibt,wie ich schon geschrieben habe,was viel schlimmeres,Tauren Paladine


----------



## **ED** (7. September 2009)

Hallo erst mal. =)

Ich weiss nicht in wie viele threads ich es jetzt schon gepostet hab, aber naja, noch mal und mit mehr smilies:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Tauren Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ich find die smilies geil 

MFG ED


----------



## mens90 (7. September 2009)

> Gnomen Priester.... Was genau beten die bitte an??? Das große Zahnrad? Den großen Schraubenzieher???



ich bete den geisterheiler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil mich im bg niemand beschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die gnome haben paar % mehr int statt % mehr wille von den menschen... ich werde den teueren tausch machen und mich zum gnom operieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazuma (9. September 2009)

Also ich als Jäger Fan der zwei 80er Jäger hat einen Allianzler einen Hordler^^ würd mich der Untode Jäger interessiern ob dem seine Pet untod nach dem zähmen werden oder ob man auch
untode tiere zähmen kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. September 2009)

Zazuma schrieb:


> Also ich als Jäger Fan der zwei 80er Jäger hat einen Allianzler einen Hordler^^ würd mich der Untode Jäger interessiern ob dem seine Pet untod nach dem zähmen werden oder ob man auch
> untode tiere zähmen kann
> 
> 
> ...



Sprich die Viecher die als Dämonen tituliert sind. Gäbe es in Tirisfal ja genug, aber in der rstlichen welt dann kaum noch...

Und ich weiß nicht warum so viele gegen den Tauren Pala wettern.
Ich freue mich schon auf den, meine Blutelfenpaladina werde ich dann löschen.

Die Tauren sind meiner Meinung nach das beste was den Paladinen passieren konnte, bis jetzt hatten sie doch eher dieses Rosa Image, aber wenn dann son kleiner Berg vor dir steht und dich mit Schwert und Licht bekämpft, glaube ich schon dass das mehr Eindruck macht.


----------



## Zazuma (10. September 2009)

wexel doch die frakton brauchste net löschen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es gibt in Nordend untode die würde ich gerne zähmen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (10. September 2009)

Wer nicht zufrieden ist wenn er z.B. einen Tauren spielen muss um Druide zu sein der sollte sich ne andere Klasse aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raoul9753 (12. September 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, Troll Druiden soregn für einen verstärkten run auf T1 Innis, wegen der Schultern^^ Da pflanzen die trolle dann ihren Stoff an^^


----------



## Abtplouton (12. September 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> erstmal SUFU
> 
> und dann ist dein Beispiel schon völliger mist.
> Zwergen Schamanen gibts schon in wc3, oder mit was werfen die Zwerge auf den Greifen ? Genau mit Blitzen. Das ist der Wildhammerklan und da passen Schamanen wesentlich besser zu als bei den Blauen Kühen.



hauptsache SUFU schreien und selber keinen plan von nix haben... 

gryphons werfen mit hämmern du nap ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2009)

Aber die Haemmer zaehlen als Magieschaden (und blitzen toll).
Erinnert mich eher an VK Schamanen.


----------



## Sausage (26. September 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr von den neuen Rassen-Klassen Kombinationen haltet.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das einfach ganz große Sch**** ist!
> ...



Nach der Überschrift deiner Umfrage hab ich aufgehört zu lesen. Informier dich, bevor du Schwachsinn verzapfst.. Zwerg Schamanen seien lore-technisch schwachsinnig.. *schmerz*

Außerdem(!): Die Geschichte von WoW stammt von Blizzard. Blizzard kann diese ja wohl auch ändern? Die Geschichte des Spiels ist nun mal nicht tot, sondern änderungsfähig.


----------



## Bader1 (27. September 2009)

Wieso geht es in euern Schädel ned rein, dass es vlt Typen gibt die ihre Religion hinterfragen und dann halt z.b. an die Sonne glauben anstatt dem Mond?????
Es gibt ja in Deutschland auch ned nur Christen!!


----------



## SuperAlex (27. September 2009)

Die Tauren wenden sich zum Licht, die Nachtelfen aber nicht? "Facepalm"
Tauren sind der Natur verbunden, sie können den Mond  anbeten und Priester werden, wie die Nachtelfen, aber doch nicht die Sonne anbeten und Paladine werden! Ich meine, die SONNE???
Paladin = Licht, Sonne = UV-Strahlen.

Nachtelfen Schamanen sind wesentlich realistischer als Zwergen Schamanen.

@ Blizzard: Paladin passt einfach nicht zur Horde!
Horde = Wilde ausgestosene Völker.
Allianz = Edle Völker die denken sie sind was besseres.

Ein Taure hat absolut nichts, rein garnichts mit dem heiligem Licht zu tun.


----------



## JTR (27. September 2009)

zagget schrieb:


> Hm ich weiß nit mit zwergen schamis und tauren palas kann ich mich überhaupt nichjt anfreunden ... *untoten pala* und nachtelfen schami *fänd ich irgendwie schon bissel logischer...*




ist kla ein untoter der für das licht kämpft^^


ich kann mich auch nur teilweise damit anfreunden


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Die Tauren wenden sich zum Licht, die Nachtelfen aber nicht? "Facepalm"
> Tauren sind der Natur verbunden, sie können den Mond  anbeten und Priester werden, wie die Nachtelfen, aber doch nicht die Sonne anbeten und Paladine werden! Ich meine, die SONNE???
> Paladin = Licht, Sonne = UV-Strahlen.
> 
> ...


Nur weil der Scheiss cast Irgendwas mit heilegem Licht heisst, heisst das nicht, das man den Char nicht als Krieger der Sonnje spielen kann.
Tauren SIND Naturverbunden.
Warum beten sie die Sonne an? Es ist ein Auge der Erdmutter, ihrer hoechster Goettin.

Zwergschamanen 4 ever, ich hab mir schon immer gewuenscht ein Willdhammerzwerg mit 2 schicken Blitzhaemmern zu sein.

Und deine Ansicht von der Horde und Allianz sind veraltet.
Wild sind Tauren ganz und gar nicht, sie sind hochspirituell.
Unter Thralls fuehrung sind auch die Orks alles andere als Bestien, und Ihr Fluch ist seit ewigkeiten weg.
Untote sind aussenseiter.
B11en kehren zum Licht zurrueck, sind auch sehr gebildet.
Trolle...sin 100% wild.

Und ich wette 90% der Heuler hier sind keine Rollenspieler.
Denn im Offi-Rp Forum heult keiner, alle kennen sich aus.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> draenei schamanen sind auch logisch da die orcs es inen beinbrachten bevor sie zu hirnlosen kampf maschinen wurden



also du kennst die lore aber auch net gut... lies mal die bücher was da über orks und draenei steht...
es stimmt das die orks und die draenei auf der gleichen welt gelebt haben draenor.. trieben auch handel miteinander. JEDOCH WAREN SIE KEINE FREUNDE und kein schamane hat ihnen den Schamanismus beigebracht es gibt zwar 2 orks die mal mit velen gesprochen haben aber auch nicht mehr... man man man...

von zwergen schamis hab ich auch noch nie was gehört .. is auch unsinnig da die zwerge eher die erde ausbeuten mit ihren schmieden... wildhammerzwerge werfen mit ihren hämmern... keine blitze...

die neuen rassenkombinationen find ich teils teils...

menschen hunter... sieht zwar kacke aus aber warum net...
gnomen priester... jo wenn die zwerge schon mit den gnomen in einer stadt wohnen y not?

aber was gar net geht...
tauren palas... ja ne is klar die naturverbundene kuh wendet sich dem licht zu neeee is klar
nachtelf mages... na klar wir haben auch gar nix aus der vergangenheit gelernt... neeeee warum auch... is so wie ich verbrenne mir die finger und lange dann noch mal ins feuer.. und soweit ich weiß bezogen die nachtelfen ihre magischen kräfte aus dem brunnen der ewigkeit der ja im 2. krieg zerstört wurde... somit nix mit magie

im out arthi


----------



## Lefrondon (28. September 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur schade drum, dass die Wildhammerzwerge absolut NIX mit den IF-Zwergen der Allianz zu tun haben. Die verbindet eher ne feindschaft, alsdass die sich gegenseitig unterrichten würden.


In Zeiten einer großen Bedrohung muss man halt auch andere Wege gehen... so engstirnig sind Zwerge nicht, und bei nem anständigen Donnerbier vertragen die sich sicher ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2009)

*Heul* Artherk, von dir haett ich scho erwartet das du 1-2 meiner posts liest *depri rausgeh*


----------



## Prättcha (29. September 2009)

zagget schrieb:


> Hm ich weiß nit mit zwergen schamis und tauren palas kann ich mich überhaupt nichjt anfreunden ... untoten pala und nachtelfen schami fänd ich irgendwie schon bissel logischer... aber das ist meine meinung blizzard findet schon ne erklärung für diese neuen kombis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zwergen schamis sind logisch, da die Zwerge ein sehr Erdverbundenes Volk sind, in erster Linie treten hier die Wildhammerzwerge auf.

Tauren Palas sind logisch, da sie ein friedfertiges, mächtiges Volk sind. Palas zeichnen sich in erster Linie durch hilfsbereitschaft aus.

Untoten Palas sind absolut hirnrissig, da sie mit ihrem Tod ja vom Licht  weggekommen sind. Das Licht hat keinen Kontakt mehr mit den Untoten.

Nachtelfen Schamis sind nicht so wirklich praktisch. Man stelle sich einen Nachtelfen vor, der sich seine Totems aus einem Baum schnitzt nö, das kommt für die Baumkuschler nicht in Frage!


----------



## Sarif (29. September 2009)

Weis zwar nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde.
Aber
Wer hat denn Ragnaros (einen Elemtarlord) beschworen ?
Ein ZWERG.

Und die Tauren glauben an Elune.
Also an die Natur.
Also auch die Sonne.
Sonne = Licht = Paladin

Außerdem die Troll-Dudus.
Die sind auch sehr logisch.
Jeder der Zul'Gurub oder Aman war der weis das Trolle Tiergötter verehren und sich sogar in Tiere verwandeln können.

@Threadersteller.
Du hast Null Plan von der WoW-Geschichte merke ich gerade


MfG Sarif


----------



## Larthán (29. September 2009)

> Wer hat denn Ragnaros (einen Elemtarlord) beschworen ?
> Ein ZWERG.


Und für alle die denken was haben Zwerge mit der Natur zu tun.
Allgemein denkt man erstmal nix, aber aus was wird Bier gemacht^^

Ne im ernst nen Shamy macht sich die Natur eher untertan als das 
er mit ihr im einklang steht so wie ein Druide.

Also warum sollen Zwerge keine Shamy's werden?

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Larthán, hast du ne ahnung von der Geschichte? Nein? Dann empfehle ich dir "Der Lord der Clans", Thralls Lebenslauf.
Dort wird beschrieben, wie er die Geister trifft, und sie ihn Akzeptieren.
Wenn Geister denken, etwas ist schlecht, dann helfen sie dem Schamanen NICHT, oder wenden sich von ihm ganz ab.
Wenn es zu seinem Wohl und dem Wohl seiner Naechsten ist, helfen sie - rein freiwillig.


----------



## Morcan (29. September 2009)

Es ist Blizzards Geschichte, also können sie alles verändern wie sie möchten...egal ob es jemanden stört


----------



## SinjiD (29. September 2009)

lord schrieb:


> die tauren sind mit den trollen und den aquir die ältesten rassen in azeroth und waren sogar schon vor den titanen auf azeroth und nachdem die trolle zu nachtelfen mutiert sind durch den brunnen der ewigkeit haben die nachtelfen den tauren viel beigebracht und so haben die tauren wie die nachtelfen ersteinmal nur an das druidentum geglaubt.



ich dachte die menschen sind am brunnen der ewigkeit zu nachtelfen mutiert weil sie sich damals dort angesiedelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarif (29. September 2009)

Nene es waren die Trolle^^
Aber damit es Tauren damals schon gab wusst ich nicht oO


----------



## kthxbye (29. September 2009)

Was mich am meisten stört ist, wenn Blizzard neue Storygegebenheiten einfach per 2 Sätze in nem Questtext so hinbiegen...

Bsp: Blizzard will Frösche als Volk einführen, die Schamanen spielen können

Als der Sonnenbrunnen explodierte strömte ein Teil seiner Energie in einen kleinen Froschlaich, wodurch sich die daraus entstehenden Frösche zu hochintelligenten Amphibienmenschen entwickelten!! *Trommelwirbel*
Als Zeichen der Frreundschaft, der Horde dem Amphibienwesen gegenüber, lehrte Thrall ihnen die Macht über die Natur!! *Bam Bam BAAMM!!*

Den ersten Satz gibts dann im Intro zu den Fröschen, den zweiten im Questtext bei irgendeiner Schamiquest.
---------------------------------------

Dass es letzendlich doch nur Frösche sind, vergessen die meisten...
Und da es ja auch einwandfrei in die Story integriert und ihr Auftreten begründet ist, macht das ganze natürlich auch sofort Sinn.



Bei den Worgen find ichs z.B. völlig in Ordnung... Den Wall gibts es schon ewig und die Vermutung, dass dorthinter auch etwas ähnliches mit den Werwölfen passiert worden sein könnte, liegt auch nahe.

Aber manchmal wirken Inhalte von Blizzard einfach nur reingeklatscht und anschließend mit irgend ner kurzen (und dazu miesen) Erklärung in die Story integriert...


mfg


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. September 2009)

Ich finde Menschen Jäger machen Sinn, aber Kleidertragende Kühe die mit heiligen Sachen um sich schmeissen? Neeeee lass ma....


----------



## Lifestealer (29. September 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich finde Menschen Jäger machen Sinn, aber Kleidertragende Kühe die mit heiligen Sachen um sich schmeissen? Neeeee lass ma....



Gut das du diesen Thread gelesen hast bevor du gepostet hast =) (not)

Lesen > Denken > Posten


----------



## Clieli (29. September 2009)

Ich find's storymäßig nur irgentwie .... absolut dumm?!? 

ich hab mir das mal so überlegt: ich bin jetzt z.B. ein Taure - mir geht das Licht sonst wo vorbei (bis jetzt) das einzige was mich interissiert ist die Natur: Jetzt kommt plötzlich so nen pöser Drache mit dem wort Tod im Namen (als ob es nicht genug schurken, dk's, usw. mit "Tod", oder "Death" im Namen gäbe) und plötzlich: BUMM!!! Ich bin jetzt ein Jünger des Lichts- ich heile mit Licht - und ich mache mit dem Licht schaden. ääähhh, bin ich nicht so eine Naturversessene Kuh!? Ach neeee, da war ja der komische Drache .... ich brauche LICHT!!!! 


Mit WotLK war ja alles noch zumindest HALBWEGS sinnvoll.... aber mit Cataclysm ... 


Nurso: Das Thrall Wächter von Tirisfal bekommen soll ist doch nicht so unlogisch? Er ist ein mächtiger Schamane und meinen Informationen nach können Magier und noch was anderes, aber auch Schamanen zu denen Thrall zählt Wächter werden.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. September 2009)

Lifestealer schrieb:


> Gut das du diesen Thread gelesen hast bevor du gepostet hast =) (not)
> 
> Lesen > Denken > Posten



Glaubst du ich les mir 6 Seiten Posts durch? Ich hab den TE Post gelesen, wo auch die Frage drin stand und fertig, hier is meine Meinung dazu also STFU!


----------



## Atlantus (30. September 2009)

Mit dem start zu Cataclysm werde ich kein WoW mehr Spieln genau deswegen, Blizzard kackt auf die Geschichte von Warcraft und macht Nightelfs zu Mage´s ... oder wo is bitte der sinn bei einem Tauren Pala ô.Ô?

Pala = Krieger des Lichtes
Taure = Muskeln, Natur  
(wer es versteht -> ok, wer nicht braucht es nicht zu kommentieren !) Was hat ein Taure mit Magie zu tun (bis auf dudu das für mich aber keine Magie ist sondern beherrschung der Natur oder sowas xD).
Könnten auch gleich Tauren zu Mage, Priest, HM machen wenn sie das bringen.

Wie gesagt bin Total dagegen


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt*
 Ich verstehe nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, dass nicht alle Spielklassen bei den Rassen auch loretechnisch gleich sind. Menschen-Paladin =/= Blutritter =/= Tauren-"Sonnenritter".Aber solange mancher hier von der Lore keine Ahnung hat, ist jede Diskussion eh sinnlos. Hört halt auf und spielt Aion oder sonstwas.


----------



## Masamune (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wen man mit lore anfangen will muss man mal ganz langsam machen, immerhin beruhen viele geschichten irgendwelcher helden darauf das diese die ersten waren die einen neuen weg eingeschlagen haben, ich fand das auch bei den dks ganz nett gemacht wie man die q reihe am anfang machen musste um sich aufzulehnen, daher denk ich das blizz auch die neuen kombination einigermassen würdigen wird und nicht einfach übergehen kann..
Aber das eine rasse neue fähigkeiten erlernt oder neue "religionen" ist ja wohl kaum abwegig, sonst landen wir ziehmlich schnell beim rassismus^^ 
Und sich über die lore eines games zu streiten ist tatsächlich insofern sinnlos als es nur etwas bringt wen der hersteller euch zuhört und darauf reagiert..möglich ist aber schlussendlich das was implementiert wird...


----------



## Mondokawaki (1. Oktober 2009)

@TE

Schamanen glauben nicht an die NATUR sondern an die ELEMENTE. Das mit der Natur sind diese Knospenpoppenden Druiden


2. Nachtelf Magier = Allergrößter Schwachsinn den es jemals geben könnte. Und 100% absolut nicht mit der Lore vereinbar^^

Der letzte Nachtelf der sich an arkanen Künsten versucht hat ist jetzt der Endboss im Black Temple


----------



## Atlantus (1. Oktober 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> *seufzt*
> Ich verstehe nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, dass nicht alle Spielklassen bei den Rassen auch loretechnisch gleich sind. Menschen-Paladin =/= Blutritter =/= Tauren-"Sonnenritter".Aber solange mancher hier von der Lore keine Ahnung hat, ist jede Diskussion eh sinnlos. Hört halt auf und spielt Aion oder sonstwas.



Der, der keine ahnung von der Story von Warcraft hat bist du =/ ...
oder würdest du ins Feuer langen obwohl du weißt das du dich Verbrennst ? 
Nightelf + Magie ~ Hochelf und die aussage von einem Blizzard Mitarbeiter (oder Forum Admin kA) das nicht alle Nightelfs zu Hochelfen werden wenn sie Magie benutzten is auch schwachsinn ! dann heist es ja das "nur" die NPC´s und "wir" das Glück hatten Nightelfs zu bleiben ergo ~ wird es vllt. 10 Nightelf NPCs geben die Mages sind und dann halt eben noch die Spieler .... und mal erlich wer soll so viel Glück haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Oder guckt euch doch mal Illidan an ô_ô ! Er ist auch Magie besessen und was wurde aus ihm ?!


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Oktober 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Der, der keine ahnung von der Story von Warcraft hat bist du =/ ...
> oder würdest du ins Feuer langen obwohl du weißt das du dich Verbrennst ?
> Nightelf + Magie ~ Hochelf und die aussage von einem Blizzard Mitarbeiter (oder Forum Admin kA) das nicht alle Nightelfs zu Hochelfen werden wenn sie Magie benutzten is auch schwachsinn ! dann heist es ja das "nur" die NPC´s und "wir" das Glück hatten Nightelfs zu bleiben ergo ~ wird es vllt. 10 Nightelf NPCs geben die Mages sind und dann halt eben noch die Spieler .... und mal erlich wer soll so viel Glück haben ?
> 
> ...



Du hast wie viele andere einfach den Status WarCraft 3 intus. Die Horde drängt die Nachtelfen aus Ashenvale und Teilen von Darkshore zurück bis nah an den neuen Weltenbaum. Dann kommen die Shenra'lar und sagen: "Hi Brüder und Schwestern, wir würden euch gerne helfen. Ihr mögt uns nicht, manche von euch hassen uns sogar, aber a) habt ihr lange Jahr mit Magiern anderer Völkern gegen die Legion, Geißen und Blauen gearbeitet und b) habt ihr nicht mehr viele Alliierte im Norden Kalimdors. Nehmt unsere Hilfe an oder geht unter." Harte Zeiten verlangen harte Maßnahmen, es steht ja nirgends, dass Tyrandes Sohn nun neuer Erzmagier ist und Shandris jeden Abend mit Magister Velanus in die Kiste springt. Manche von euch hätte den Übergang WC 2 zu 3 schon nicht mehr überlebt, als verdammt viel Retcon betrieben wurde.


----------



## Uldanem (1. Oktober 2009)

ALso meiner Meinung nach ist da nichts rein garnichts Loretechnisches dran falsch.....
Warum? WEIL! DIe LOre nur bis Ende TfT ging und sogesgt wachsen alle Leute auch mit der Zeit 
Neue Wege werden angetretten,Alte Technische Feinheiten wieder asugearbeitet
Hochelfen stopßen wieder zu ihren Nachtelfen Brüdern, Der Wildhammer Clan giebt seine Schamanischen Techniken an anderen Zwergen weiter
Tauren sind eh schon lange bei dme Argentum Kreuzzug als Kämpfer eingesetzt, warum sollen sie dann nicht auch mit der Zeit verstehen lernen was das Licht bedeutet? 

Die Nicht Magie begabten Krieger der Blutelfen sind auch nicht soweit hergeholt daher


DIe Lore wie alle es immer sagen wird jetzt weitergeführt was vor 100 jahren geschehen ist ist nicht mehr aktuell Große Mächte büßen ihre Macht ein alte mächte kommen zurück... alles ein normaler Weg...


----------



## Dyranè (1. Oktober 2009)

ZWerge sind nicht nur auf Reichtum aus und die Archäologie betreiben sie um mehr über ihre Herkunft rauszufinden. Dass sie nebenbei Kinder der Erde sind, ist natürlich kein Lorebezogener Grund, warum sie nciht auch Schamanen haben sollten. Weiterhin ist derzeit nicht viel über die Cataclysm Lore bekannt. Wahrscheinlioch wird es logische Gründe geben, Warum Tauren nun auch Priester und Paladine haben.

Und mal ganz ehrlich... eine vernünftige Lore für Blutelf Paladine kann cih mri auch nciht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (1. Oktober 2009)

Menschliche und Untote Jäger finde ich logisch es gab schin einen menschlichen jäger der heißt glaube Nathanos jetzt untoter ist


----------



## Atlantus (1. Oktober 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Du hast wie viele andere einfach den Status WarCraft 3 intus. Die Horde drängt die Nachtelfen aus Ashenvale und Teilen von Darkshore zurück bis nah an den neuen Weltenbaum. Dann kommen die Shenra'lar und sagen: "Hi Brüder und Schwestern, wir würden euch gerne helfen. Ihr mögt uns nicht, manche von euch hassen uns sogar, aber a) habt ihr lange Jahr mit Magiern anderer Völkern gegen die Legion, Geißen und Blauen gearbeitet und b) habt ihr nicht mehr viele Alliierte im Norden Kalimdors. Nehmt unsere Hilfe an oder geht unter." Harte Zeiten verlangen harte Maßnahmen, es steht ja nirgends, dass Tyrandes Sohn nun neuer Erzmagier ist und Shandris jeden Abend mit Magister Velanus in die Kiste springt. Manche von euch hätte den Übergang WC 2 zu 3 schon nicht mehr überlebt, als verdammt viel Retcon betrieben wurde.


Is ja nicht so das Wc3 ne vorgeschichte zu WoW ist, ach ja stimmt die Starcraft geschichte ist es ja .... 
Blizzard scheisst einfach auf die Story und macht (zumindest bei dem Addon) was sie wollen (Leider)



Uldanem schrieb:


> ALso meiner Meinung nach ist da nichts rein garnichts Loretechnisches dran falsch.....
> Warum? WEIL! DIe LOre nur bis Ende TfT ging und sogesgt wachsen alle Leute auch mit der Zeit
> Neue Wege werden angetretten,Alte Technische Feinheiten wieder asugearbeitet
> Hochelfen stopßen wieder zu ihren Nachtelfen Brüdern, Der Wildhammer Clan giebt seine Schamanischen Techniken an anderen Zwergen weiter



Also bekommen die alli´s  die Blutelfen als rasse ? so weit ich weiß waren die Blutelfen zuerst Hochelfen dann wurden sie zu Blutelfen bzw. nannten sie sich selber so.

Alles hat seine vorgeschichte und man lernt auf den Fehler der vergangenheit z.B. Deutschland ich sag nur Hi---- ... und deswegen wurden die gesetzte so geändert das keine Einzelner Person in Deutschland so viel macht hat das gleiche ist es bei den Nachtelfen oder so sollte es zumindest sein ..
wozu erzähl ich ne Geschichte wenn ich dann alles über den haufen Werfe und mach was ich will ô.Ô
die Story sollte schon seinen sinn behalten !


----------



## Zul´Jan (1. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt nicht mit der Lore überein, bla bla bla bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Checkt doch einfach das Blizzard der Autor ist. Blizzard macht die Geschichte und sie machen sie so wie sie es wollen!

Das ist ein Spiel, und kein Roman!

Die Roman Autoren der WoW Bücher nehmen sich WoW und Warcraft als Vorlage, und wer hat diese Vorlage gemacht, genau Blizzard und deshalb können sie ihre Geschichte belibig vortsetzen.

Cataclysm schaft eine neue Geshicht. Neue möglichkeiten für die Völker...

Gäbe es seit dem WoW Anfang schon Tauren Paladine ect. würde sich ja keiner aufregen oder, ob Bizzard es Damals oder heute so macht ist doch egal, Sie machen die Regeln, wir Spielen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Oktober 2009)

> Is ja nicht so das Wc3 ne vorgeschichte zu WoW ist, ach ja stimmt die Starcraft geschichte ist es ja ....
> Blizzard scheisst einfach auf die Story und macht (zumindest bei dem Addon) was sie wollen (Leider)



Dasselbe habe ich schon bei WarCraft 3 gehört, als geheult wurde, dass es nun Nachtelfen gibt - "Kack Dunkelelfen!!!" - oder die Orcs wieder "gut" wurden. Blizzard macht die Story und wenn einem das nicht passt, dann gibt es dutzende anderer MMOGs auf dem Markt. Unterm Strich sind die Erklärungen für die neuen Klassen nicht schlimmer als die der Draenei oder Blutelfen oder die Erklärung des starren Fraktionssystems. Mir passt da auch nicht alles, aber ich kann mit leben, weil Blizzard den Großteil doch halbwegs gut erklärt. Nochmal zu den Klassen:

- Nachtelfen-Magier: Sind anscheinend die Shendra'lar, die den Nachtelfen in Zeiten der Not (Horde auf dem Vormarsch, Ragnaros vor dem alten Weltenbaum) helfen. Heißt nicht, dass plötzlich diese Magier beliebt sind.
- Tauren-Paladine: Nach Jahren der Mondverehrung fragen sich einige Tauren, warum man nur einen Teil der Erdenmutter verehrt und nicht auch den anderen? Dabei entstehen die "Sonnenritter" und ihre Priester.
- Orc-Magier: Es gibt Orc-Hexenmeister, Orc-Schamanen, warum also nicht auch Magier? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Trolle schon Jahre lang ihre Zauber gewirkt haben und in OG gut dabei sind.
- Zwergen-Schamanen: Die Wildhammer sind schon mit der Horde verbündet, warum sollten dann nicht einige von ihnen mitkämpfen und eventuell Schüler bekommen? 
- Zwergen-Magier: Auch hier sind die Zwerge umgeben von Magiern, selber diese Magie zu testen ist da nur der logische Schritt.
- Menschen-Jäger: Menschliche Fernkämpfer sind nun wirklich keine Neuerung. Nicht vergessen, nicht alle spieltechnischen Jäger sind loretechnisch gleich (Elfen eher Waldläufer, Zwerge eher Gebirgsjäger,etc.).
- Verlassenen-Jäger: Sind wohl auch eher ein Corps aus Waldläufern, die von den diversen Dunklen Jägern ausgebildet werden. Ansonsten hatte auch Lordaeron Fernkämpfer.
- Gnom-Priester: Ein Gnom, der an das Heilige Licht glaubt ist nun wirklich keine Revolution.
- Troll-Druiden: Im Grunde sind dies wohl eher eine Art Hexendoktoren oder die Trolle haben einfach von den Tauren einiges gelernt.


Dass es natürlich nach wie vor bescheiden sein wird, weil Blizzard den neuen Klassen keine eigenen Zauber gibt, lässt sich nicht leugnen. So wird ein Tauren-Paladin so heißen und im Spiel sein Heiliges Licht wirken. Das liegt aber mehr an Blizzard Faulheit und der Heulkraft der Spieler, die dann kommt, wenn Lolarind nicht wie mit seinem Lolazwerg seine Makros durchlaufen lassen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

- Zwergen-Schamanen: Die Wildhammer sind schon mit der Horde verbündet, warum sollten dann nicht einige von ihnen mitkämpfen und eventuell Schüler bekommen? 
... 
du meinst allianz oder^^
aber ansonsten, bis auf die Gnome, geb ich dir recht

Und echt mal: Genau wie ein Buchautor hat Blizz volle "macht" ueber die Lore.
Mir hat jetzt auch nicht grad gefallen, dass sich in Eragon Urgals mit den Varden verbuenden, aber Paolini hat es gut erklaert, und ich heule nicht in foren rum


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich les mir 6 Seiten Posts durch? Ich hab den TE Post gelesen, wo auch die Frage drin stand und fertig, hier is meine Meinung dazu also STFU!



Ey yo 6 saiten krass schon scheiZz alda voll das krass 3-fache was gelesen hab isch in lebän


----------



## Bulldoz (1. Oktober 2009)

Dantus schrieb:


> So, ich finde Taurenpalas garnicht dumm.
> Es passt sogar sehr gut.
> Gutartige Lebewesen erhalten es und Tauren sind doch sehr freundliche Wesen.
> Also warum nicht?



Aja gutartig....Wenn etwas Amok läuft und dabei jedesmal bescheuert: "FÜR DAS LICHT!" schreit, finde ich es defenitiv nicht gutartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gutartig sind diejenigen, die zB dumm in ihrer Hütte sitzen und sich mit Mutter Natur unterhalten.

Sry, aber es gibt KEINEN PALA der gutartig ist, auch wenn sie immer ein auf Scheinheilig machen ^^


----------



## Atlantus (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sie so anfängt dann könnte Blizzard gleich machen das alle Rassen jede klasse werden können das ist genauso sinnlos ...


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Oktober 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Wenn sie so anfängt dann könnte Blizzard gleich machen das alle Rassen jede klasse werden können das ist genauso sinnlos ...



Es ist halt ihre Lore. Oder sollen sie erst Euer Gnaden fragen, ob sie x und y ändern dürfen?


----------



## Drop-Dead (1. Oktober 2009)

was ist an zwerg schamane so unlogisch ?


----------



## Atlantus (1. Oktober 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Es ist halt ihre Lore. Oder sollen sie erst Euer Gnaden fragen, ob sie x und y ändern dürfen?


Wenn Blizzard auf die ganzen Kiddy´s hört "vonwegen" eine ini sei zu op oder ein char sei zu imba .... dann ja xD!


----------



## Muzga (5. Oktober 2009)

Troll Hexer würde gut passen!


----------



## Karasuke (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mit den Kombinationen recht zufrieden.
Dürfte recht lustig werden, wenn man in der Gruppensuche einen Schami sucht und sich dann ein Zwerg meldet *g*
Ich glaube, dass wir alle uns erstmal an das neue Umfeld in Cataclysm gewöhnen müssen und nach einem halben Jahr ist ein Zwergen-Schamane genauso normal wie ein Draenei-Paladin. Es wird uns dann sicher so gehen, als wenn es die schon seit Urzeiten im Spiel gäbe.


----------



## Lord Gama (5. Oktober 2009)

Also so ziemlich unlogisch finde ich mittlerweile nurnoch Kuhpalas und Gnomenpriester. Gnome glauben nur an Ihre Technik und dieser Glaube enttäuscht sie schon häufig genug.


----------



## Critalicious (5. Oktober 2009)

Sonne und Mond stellen laut Tauren-Philosphie die Augen der Erdenmutter dar. Da fast alle Tauren nur den Mond verehren (Druidenkunst), fragen sich einige warum sie nicht auch die Sonne verehren sollten, und daraus folgt: der Tauren-Paladin und der Tauren-Priester

und zu den Gnomen: Sie sehen die Priesterschaft mehr Wissenschaftlich als Spirituell (mit wieviel MP-Menge X kann ich Y Schaden heilen, oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem kann man als Hordler mit einer Quest nach TB gehen und dort 2 NPCs zuhören, die beide den entstehenden Sonnenkult diskutieren.


----------



## Mograin (5. Oktober 2009)

hoffendlich werden dann nich so viele gnomhexenmeister in Wowfanvids geben sonder gnompriester ich bin selbst menschen hexenmeister aber ich hasse gnomhexenmeister


----------



## cortez338 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ihr tut so als wäre Pala gleich Pala. Die Blutelfen glauben nicht an das Heilige Licht sondern haben es unterworfen. Die Menschen glauben an das Heilige Licht und arbeiten mit ihm zusammen. Draenei sind die Diener der Naaru und somit dienen auch sie dem Licht. Tauren glauben nicht wirklich an das Heilige Licht sondern an die Macht der Sonne. Also machen eigentlich alle Palas sind.


----------



## LordTobias (5. Oktober 2009)

Wan ich an einen zwerg denke den kich an schamanen? die natur ferbunden sind? nein an besofene schmide und bulige kriger.

Welcher gnom (gnome sint technik freks) Welcher technik frek glaut an got und wiert prister?
Kühe die in die katoliche kirche über treten na ja aber dan mit vraktons wechsel bitte oder unterwerfen ist das für die einen macht generirung wie bei den b11?

Kombos die gehen würden sind drane dudu's
Hexenmeister Trol sicher
Jäger mensch wiso gibts den noch nicht?
Kriger warum b11 keine kriger haben weiss ich nict b.z habn sie ja schon, Ein pala der oom ist!
Magier na ja Orks eventwel aber da brauchts keine mehr.
Palas Eventwel noch Untote wei sie ja gegen die geisrl kämpfen und auch schon prister haben und ein prister der sich hinter plate verkricht und untote kilt was ist das wo? ja richtig ein pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für prister se ich kein zusezliches potenzial
schamis natur pur warum könen unser baum schüler die nicht? n11 solten schamanen werden könen
schurken Wen ork's schurken könen dan könen dranei auch. aber bei anschleichen und tarnen scheitert als einziger der taure
Dk,s Gehören sowiso ERSAZLOS GESTRICHEN


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. Oktober 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> Wan ich an einen zwerg denke den kich an schamanen? die natur ferbunden sind? nein an besofene schmide und bulige kriger.
> 
> Welcher gnom (gnome sint technik freks) Welcher technik frek glaut an got und wiert prister?
> Kühe die in die katoliche kirche über treten na ja aber dan mit vraktons wechsel bitte oder unterwerfen ist das für die einen macht generirung wie bei den b11?
> ...



Ich sage ja eig. nix aber das sind doch ein paar Zuviele Rechtschreibfehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtelfen solLten schamanen werden könNen / Naja das finde ich würde mal GAR NICHT passen überhaupt zum Volk nicht keine ahnung wieso kann mich damit überhaupt nicht anfreunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich sage ja eig. nix aber das sind doch ein paar Zuviele Rechtschreibfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du konntest den Text einer Sprache zuordnen? Oha :-O


----------



## Psychomantis87 (5. Oktober 2009)

was is an einem tauren-pala schlimm?
is doch geschichtlich logisch
ein männlicher tauren-krieger besteigt ein traurenweibchen-schami und fertig is der tauren-pala^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> Wan ich an einen zwerg denke den kich an schamanen? die natur ferbunden sind? nein an besofene schmide und bulige kriger.
> 
> Welcher gnom (gnome sint technik freks) Welcher technik frek glaut an got und wiert prister?
> Kühe die in die katoliche kirche über treten na ja aber dan mit vraktons wechsel bitte oder unterwerfen ist das für die einen macht generirung wie bei den b11?
> ...



zusammengefasst
EPIC FAIL


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also was Menschen angeht finde ich es in Ordnung dass es Jäger gibt denn der Mensch sowohl in Spielen als auch in echt WAR SCHON IMMER EIN JÄGER UND SAMMLER!! und außerdem bringt es mal abwechslung als die 99,9 % Nachtelfen Jäger die rum rennen, den ich spiele einen Zwerg Jäger allein schon wegen der Schusswaffenspezialisierung.

Zu bei den Zwergen kann ich nichts genaues sagen aber ich finde es ok und wieso sollten Zwerge keine Paladine werden können?

Bei den Nachtelfen find ich es Super dass sie Magier werden können.

Bei Tauren soweit ich es mitbekommen habe haben die ja diesen Gott (der Natur(?)) und das ist ja ein Auge und was ist mit dem anderen? Wieso sollte das nicht das "Heilige Licht" sein?

Die änderungen werden ihre Vor und Nachteile mit sich bringen und ich freue mich schon darauf.

mfg


----------



## NeoCrypt (5. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach, wenn Blizzard unbedingt neue Rassen/Klassen Kombo einbauen will, finde ich das Zwerg Schamane oder Troll Druide grenzwertig OK ist.
Was auf keinen fall geht, ist Tauren Paladin/Priester, Mensch Jäger oder Blutelf Krieger. Blutelf wäre dann die einzigste Rasse, dass alle Klasse spielen können.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. Oktober 2009)

NeoCrypt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, wenn Blizzard unbedingt neue Rassen/Klassen Kombo einbauen will, finde ich das Zwerg Schamane oder Troll Druide grenzwertig OK ist.
> Was auf keinen fall geht, ist Tauren Paladin/Priester, Mensch Jäger oder Blutelf Krieger. *Blutelf wäre dann die einzigste Rasse, dass alle Klasse spielen können.*



Falsch sie haben keine Schamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IIsanora (7. Oktober 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> quelle bitte oder dein rezept fuer  das zeug das du nimmst x:




genau genommen sind n811 und blut11 +nager  armani troll


----------

